# Biotek 2 has arrived !



## Fleer (May 19, 2018)

Pretty, pretty, pretty good 
https://www.tracktion.com/products/biotek


----------



## martinjuenke (Sep 8, 2018)

Yes, pretty interesting and unique.


----------

